# Seahorses



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone into seahorses at all. I just set up a 29 hex salt. Intended to be a seahorse tank. Looking for advice/help.
Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

At my local fish store I saw a saltwater tank that I could love: a nano with seahorses and macroalgae! The owner explained that seahorses and live coral do not mix well, so he used macroalgae instead.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

If I ever do salt, that's probably one I'd like to try but I'm afraid of the initial startup cost of the tank and the seahorse!


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

I got a 39 gsl hex tank stand filter etc.. For free. Spent money on salt hydrometer and lice sand. Have to get fake coral that will be a few bucks. I'm getting two mated pair of sunburst seahorses $299.09

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

seahorse.org

great info there, they are not for the faint of heart, the lazy fish keeper or those with out $$$$$


----------

